# Corrupted Pioneer DVD-RW DVRKD08RS ATA Device



## mixmatchshoes (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys, I need your help! I just bought my laptop this year, its ACER Extensa 5620. my CD-ROM is corrupted. i tried uninstalling it and let the system do the installing automatically after restarting. the isntallation was not successfu because my driver is corrupted. can you help me find a driver for my cd-rom? thanks.


----------



## Spacewalker (Mar 14, 2009)

HELP me Obi Wan Kenobi...You're My Only Hope! My laptop is only 5 months old, its an acer aspire with vista. The CD-ROM driver (pioneer dvd-rw dvrkd08rs ata device) is corrupted. I tried uninstalling it to let the system do the installing automatically after restarting....but the installation did'nt work because the driver is corrupted. What the heck do I do now?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this works for you:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

Delete the upper/lower filters

Bill


----------

